# Saddle sore -- one side only...



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm repeatedly getting saddle sores on one side only. They are inconsistent in their frequency (can go weeks without one, then all of a sudden one will appear), but are always in the same area. A couple of days off the bike and vigilance with cleanliness and the neosporin clears them right up, generally.

I have gotten occurrences on different saddles on the same bike, different saddles on different bikes with the same setups (both professionally fit by someone I REALLY trust), different shorts, with Assos cream, without, etc. 

At this point, I'm wondering if I've got a significant difference in leg length. In my mind, having a shorter leg on the affected side could certainly cause more weight bearing and untoward rubbing where I least need it.

Does anyone have any thoughts on the likelihood of this scenario? I'll have to do the old lie flat on my front on the floor, feet together, and have the wife determine if one leg seems different in length. From there, I would imagine shims would be in order under the short leg, no?

Thanks for any and all advice/help.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*Leg Length Discrepency ...*

Sounds to me like a definite Leg Length Discrepency issue. My left leg is 2.5cm shorter than my right due to reconstruction surgery on the left tibia. I was always getting minor irritation on the left side of my AREA. My saddle would also wear down on the left side. I went to a Chiropractor and got fitted with a special orthodic to compensate. It made a HUGE difference in comfort and probably more importantly, smoothed out my cadence considerably. BEST $100 I have ever spent!


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

*Interesting....*

I have the same issue... always on the right side. I also thought it might be a leg issue, and a fellow rider (a chiropractor) told me I needed adjustment.... so that could be the case... but the wife (a nurse) doesn't believe in them, so I never got to go. The inserts sound like an interesting idea that I may have to try. So would you go to a podiatrist, sports medicine clinic, or a chiro?


----------



## Mashmaniac (Jun 21, 2004)

Do you wipe with your right hand or left. Might be a right handed wipe drags bacteria to right side of you anus thereby creating a more fertile field for bacteria to grow. Although wiping with your left hand could be attempted this would only create the same problem on the left.

Try a straight up and out ass wipe


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

I once didn't believe in Chiropractors, but have since seen the light. They key, as with ANY Doctor, is finding a reputable one. My Grandfather is a retired Cardio-Thoracic Surgeon. I have an uncle who is a Pathologist, one uncle who is an Orthopaedic Surgeon and one who is an Opthamologist. All now attest to the benefits of a GOOD Chiropractor. Spinal alignment is HUGE. Think about posture in general. This alone can lead to numerous problems. My Chiropractor not only worked with me on my leg discrepency, but also on my spinal alignment. Both corrections markedly increased my comfort and efficiency on the bike as well as in general. Search around for a REPUTABLE Chiro. Be aware though, most insurance companies do not cover for this.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Twist and Shout*



mleptuck said:


> I'm repeatedly getting saddle sores on one side only...Thanks for any and all advice/help.


Try twisting your saddle nose a bit to one side instead of having it lined up perfectly straight. Not sure which direction will work best for your individual situation but have heard of others doing this to avoid saddle sores. Doesnt take much, just a little bit.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I have the same problem, and it is due to a bone length difference. While my legs are the same length as a whole, the ratio of hip to knee and knee to ground is different. (Discovered this quite by accident, using the Competitive Cyclist fit calculator) The result is that while my left sit bone is firmly planted on the saddle, my right one is just a hair in front of the wider part of the saddle and thus, instead of being planted it rubs with each pedal stroke. While I've not yet moved into a full blown saddle sore, I do get a big chafe spot if I am not careful.

A few things I've done - 1) skewed the nose of saddle ever so slightly to the left, causing my right sit bone to contact the saddle more firmly. And I mean slightly, as in 2-3mm. 2) religious use of body lotion in that area after every shower. 3) very generous application of chamois butt'r to the wider portion of the pad in my bibs. I've always used some sort of cream, but I used to put on a thin layer. Now, I glop it on to the point where it's sometimes a mess turning the bibs back inside out. Chamois Butt'r or Assos work about the best, since they're not sticky. Used to use Bag Balm, which works well for anti-friction, but I found its stickiness can cause the pad to adhere and form wrinkles which will kill me. 4) on the more indelicate side - consider using Preparation H wipes (cheaply available at Sam's Club in bulk  ) as part of your daily bathroom routine. They help to keep that area much cleaner and "conditioned." Our "dry bathroom tissue" culture might be missing the boat in this area. 

Of course, some saddles work better than others as do some bibs. However, I've also discovered a real interesting relationship between bibs and saddles. Some simply do not work well together. For me, Assos works well with harder saddles and less well with padded ones. Opposite for Santinis and PIs fall in the middle.

The answer lies in lots of experimentation. The right combination of things is out there, you're just going to have to find it.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Some more info*

Last night on my ride, I was able to get some relief by rotating my hips and lower body away from the affected side, effectively putting a bit more weight on the 'good' side. So, the option for rotating my saddle a bit off-center might certainly work and will be pretty simple, so that is my next avenue to explore.

When I got home, I got down on the floor on my stomach and had my wife check my leg length. As expected, she said my left leg (the afflicted side) is 1/4 to 1/3 of an inch shorter than my right.

So, if turning the saddle a bit off center doesn't do the trick, my next move might be to make a couple of shims out of old credit cards to go between my cleat and shoe to make up the difference in leg length.

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone -- I'll report my progress (or lack thereof).


----------

